

OpenHyperloop: A GitHub project with Wiki to crowdsource the hyperloop design - dmak
https://github.com/OpenHyperloop/OpenHyperloop/wiki

======
sucrenoir
> Elon proposed vertical/wing doors on the pods, however, if there were an
> emergency evacuation of the pod while still in the tube, these doors would
> not be able to open. So I propose using sliding doors on the pods.

Yes but then once the door is open, where would you go ?

------
skilesare
[https://github.com/hyperloop/hyperloop](https://github.com/hyperloop/hyperloop)

The openhyperloop looks a bit more organized, but we probably don't need two
of these. Perhaps some coordination would be good?

